# Walmart Mineral Oil



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

Can someone tell me if the mineral oil sold at Walmart, with the label.."Lubricant Laxative" which states is 99.9% mineral oil the one suggested for use for fogging bee hives..? I read the entire label, i don't see where it states it's a food grade mineral oil...It's the only one they had for sale, and i'm not sure if this is the stuff you folks have been talking about...Thanks for any help anyone can offer..


----------



## Donna Marie Honeybee by the Sea (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Kevin, I purchased mine at walmart. The brand name is Mineral Oil,U.S.P., and it does say it is a laxative. It is clear. I only found pints, and needed several to fill the fogger up enough to be effective. Good luck! Cheers Donna Marie


----------



## David Stewart (Jan 22, 2005)

If the product is labeled for human consumption/use, you can rest assured it is food grade. As an example- the mineral oil commonly used in large equipment transmissions/transfer cases clearly has a label "not for human consumption". Hence not processed/filtered/refined/suitable as food grade. I can however attest to it's "laxative" qualities when accidentally ingested during equipment repairs under the old shade tree. 

David

[ August 13, 2006, 08:34 AM: Message edited by: David Stewart ]


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

If you do a little research online mineral oil has a lot of more common names. I believe baby oil is also mineral oil.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks Donna, thats what the label says on the stuff i bought, Mineral Oil, USP in pints...i fogged yesterday for the first time....never used a fogger, it was a pretty interesting experience...
My 24 hr varroa counts has been 4, 4, and 3 for the last three days...I don't seem to have a serious problem, and would like to keep it that way. I perfer not to use chems, if the fgmo can kept them under control..I checked my mite count this morning after yesterday fogging, no increase, the same 3-4 count... 
Dave, thats kinda funny, what you said, though you probabley didn't think so at the time..!
Thanks Astro for that bit of info, this is how we learn,thanks for your replies folks and making a newbie feel welcome...Kevin


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That's what I used.


----------

